# Any thoughts on JessEm Tool Rout-R- Lift II ?



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

I have never had a router plate. much less a lift. I just have one of my plunge routers screwed to the bottom of the extension table of my tablesaw. Works ok, but, you know, ...

Anyway Jessem has released a new (cheaper) version of their Rout-R-Lift called the II. It is retail priced at $150, but the introductory price is $120. Seems like a fairly good deal to me. They still have the original Master at $330 and the original FX at $220. There must be something different here (phenolic plate is one) but hey…

http://www.jessemdirect.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=Rout%2DR%2DLift+II

Steve


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

Can't comment on that exact model Steve, but it looks very much like my 5 year old Jess-Em. I have mine mounted in the right extension table of my unisaw and use it in conjunction with the unifence, an awesome combination. It pops out easily, changes bits easily and the lift works perfectly with far more precision than I will ever need. What more can I say.


----------



## rowdy (Dec 22, 2008)

Steve, thanks for posting this. I am in about the same boat as you are and I will be really interested in the feedback you receive.


----------



## Pop (Aug 6, 2007)

Hi Guys, I sold JessEm & I own the router system. The Rout-R-Lift is the lighter version of the Master-R-Lift. I have the Maste-R-Lift, top, fence, miter gauge & stand. Very well essigned & made equipment. I'll put it up against anybodies equipment & I think it'll stand tall.

I was in a rush to put it into service so I bought the stand & then built my cabinet in the stand. Here's a couple of photos.









Pop


----------



## EEngineer (Jul 4, 2008)

I bought a half-finished router table about 3 years ago (long story, it's covered under my projects). I definitely wanted a router lift in it and had pretty much decided on the Jessem Rout-R-Lift based solely on price. The local Woodcraft store carried it and the Woodpecker QuickLift. They let me open one of each and compare the two.

I ended up spending about 1.5X as much on the Woodpecker. There was simply no comparison - the Quicklift was better built and more solid. The Quicklift feature has won my heart over 3 years but my initial choice was based solely on quality and ruggedness. I am not saying the Jessem was a bad lift, I am just saying it wasn't as good as the Woodpecker lift.

As far as the phenolic plate goes - I wouldn't trust a phenolic plate to hold the weight of a router without deforming. I wouldn't settle for anything less than a 3/8" aluminum plate.


----------



## Woodmule (Apr 1, 2009)

Steve, I too have been looking at router lifts. I like the JessEm as compared to the others. I think JessEm lifts are made with better construction from what I can see and the reviews have all been good. I'm wanting to move to a larger router which means more weight so I'm leaning toward the mast R lift II. I'm afraid the Rout-R-Lift is not as stout and could be a problem eventually. If I was going to continue with my PC 690, I would go for the Rout-R-Lift. The other thing I like about the mastR lift II is it'll accept multiple routers without buying an adaptor - more flexibility. Of course, more cost, but I'm learning you get what you pay for.


----------



## Chip (Mar 13, 2007)

I love mine Steve. I've have had an older model with the table and fence for about four years… the precision and repeatability are terrific.


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

Steve, I do not have this lift but I do have their fence and slider. they are well built.

I must say it took them several weeks to send me some missing hardware after repeated call…


----------



## REK (Aug 30, 2009)

Steve

That lift looks like a good solid unit. Today with new routers comming with the lift system built in, I think that
the manufacture (jessem) is offering a better alternative at a low cost. Why would I want to spend 300 on a
lift system if my router has one built in. I haven't bought a lift system yet because I see the cost as prohibitive,
it's definatly a luxury, not a must have. But at a buck twenty….hhummm???? It might be a good idea to see
if Jessem, would anwcer the question What's the diffrence between the Master and the II?


----------



## SteveM (Dec 28, 2006)

Steve, While Pop has a very nice setup and probably more experience with the product than anyone else, I'm with EEngineer. The quicklift feature is, in my mind, essential. If the Jessem has it (I couldn't tell from the link) go for it. If not, every time you have to crank the darn thing a zillion times to change a bit rather than a simple quarter turn and lift to fully expose the entire router base, you'll wish you had spent the extra money. At a dollar a bit change, it adds up real quick and keeps my frustration down. Just a thought.


----------



## WoodArtbyJR (Apr 13, 2010)

Steve;
I have an ancient Jet Exacta Lift by JessEm which came with my Jet Table saw. It was used and abused when I got it. I, like so many others here, am not sure If I ever want to route (in most applications) without my lift plate again. The insert plate hole was no longer able to accept inserts and it didn't have any inserts (I told you it was abused) but I use it anyway. The insert hole is 3.75" and can be a little alarming when using it. I contacted Jet to get a new plate and inserts and was told, "Sorry". I contacted JessEm and they told me they no longer made these for Jet but send them the plate lay out and they would see if their existing plates would fit. They do. So, to make a long story short, JessEm would sell me a replacement plate and inserts for about a buck 50. Add the shipping and the labor to do the switch out and it sounds like this might be a better way for me to replace my WORN OUT ABUSED lift. My older lift didn't accept my Craftsman or my newer PC so I had to drill holes in the frame to mount them (this was no problem). But this one already accepts my PC and is ready to go. I can see one reason for the lower price and that is the extra insert plates are an added cost where the more expensive model already comes with them. But sitlll at $36, this is still a better deal. As far as the phenolic plate goes I don't see this as a problem IMHO. Thanks for the post. I think I will check into this and maybe get one myself. If anyone else gets one of these please send me an IM to let me know what they think of what they received and I will do the same. Thanks again Steve


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

Let me make a pragmatic comment about router lifts. I own the Woodpecker Quick Lift. I discovered a problem after I got it. A couple of the jigs I use on my router table cover up the hole that one uses to lift and lower the router. It was very awkward to remove the jig, make a height adjustment, and place the jig back in place (over and over). I tried cutting an access hole through one of the jigs and that did not work out so well. There was no way to adjust the height from below the table.

Then, Woodpecker introduced the Side Winder. It's a device that connects to the bottom of the lift and allows you to lift and lower with a crank on the side of the table. This device is great and it solves my problem.

When considering a lift, consider the issue of jigs that may block your access to the lift/lower hole.


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

I don't think much of your router table and bits POP .I was thinking maybe I would change my mind if I could try them out for twenty years or so please send right away to big Alistair in Scotland, they'll find me.Wow wow this is my lucky day.Alistair seriously a beautiful table as nice as I have seen well done


----------



## Pop (Aug 6, 2007)

Thanks for the comment Big Alistair. In truth the sliding bit holder is too small. I've already fill it up and bits left over. I think I'll use the slider for the most used bits.

The Woodpecker lift is much stronger than the Router-R-Lift. The lift to use is the MasteR-Lift. Then the Woodpecker has an equal. The Side-Winder is a great idea, but I'm thinking it's more stuff to break. I like fewer moving parts.


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

Well I pulled the trigger and bought one. The sale ends on Dec 31 (Friday), so to save $30 I just did it. I will review it once I have it installed and such. Note: Don't hold breath.

Thanks everyone for input. What a great place this is.

Re the quick lift feature: No it does not have one. The mini plan I have is to chuck a hex shaft into one of my drivers and use that when I want a quick raise/lower.

Re the phenolic plate: I guess I am not as worried about it as maybe I should be. It is a pretty small plate, I am only going to hang a 2hp router from it, they have two aluminum stiffener bars mounted to the underside. And I can always lift the plate out of the hole during long periods.

Steve


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

What am I missing? Why on earth would you crank a lift up to the top to change bits? I just pop mine out of it's hole and lay it on it's side on the table to change bits. It takes no cranking and about one second.


----------



## WoodArtbyJR (Apr 13, 2010)

Simular to my PC (for bit change). I reach under and undo the quick clip (my normanclature) and twist the bayonet type fixture and set it on the table to make the change. I could also do it like shipwright does it too. Doing it like I do is less weight to lift.

Steve, I may have to pull the trigger as well and hope for the best to take advantage of the savings.


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

I have had three of the Jessem lifts for a number of years, haven't used a better one. Congratulations on your purchase! You will like it.

It only takes a few seconds to raise the router to change bits, and to me easier than Paul's method above.

All the Best!


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Hi Steve;

I guess there were some comments regarding the phenolic plate.

For a while I was doing some really fine work on one of my router tables, and I noticed the phenolic plate would flex a bit, and screw with the accuracy. I guess the aluminum pieces will prevent that.

I ended up making a 1/4" thick aluminum plate to replace the phenolic plate.

Enjoy!

Lee


----------



## WoodArtbyJR (Apr 13, 2010)

Well, Steve, I pulled the trigger. Let's hope for the best. We should both do a review when we get our new toys.

Jim


----------



## bigike (May 25, 2009)

i like it, its cheaper. I wanted the master i think it is but way too expensive for me. MLCS made a nice motorized one but again very expensive. The jessem i wanted is http://www.jessem.com/ROUT-R-LIFT.html i like this one it's a beast but i still think it's cool.


----------



## TheHarr (Sep 16, 2008)

Steve & WoodArtby JR, I ordered my Jessem II last week, I am a little concerned about the customer service, but the price was right. This will be the fourth time I have upgraded my router table. I'll post some pictures along with my criticisms. It will be interesting to share our opinions and our table designs. I'll start on the router table when it gets warmer. It looks like this topic is too good to die.


----------



## WoodArtbyJR (Apr 13, 2010)

This is good that three of us will be posting reviews of the same new tool. I we all give it rave reviews then that is real good for their business as we have a lot of woodworkers reading what we say and review. NOW, on the other hand, if the reviews are less the steller, then that is NOT a good thing. Looking forward to getting it and setting it up. I will have to build a completly ne table top for mine as the hole size is different then the one that I now have. OH WELL, the price I have to pay.
Take care and have an enjoyable new year.
Jim


----------



## JamesVavra (Apr 27, 2009)

That price point worried me a bit, but it was just too good to resist. I received mine last week. The build quality looks solid and it functions smoothly. I have not yet built the router table extension for the tablesaw, but it's next on my list. Once I get it up and running, I'll post a review as well.

Also, for those with router tables - is the 2ish HP PC 890 adequate for most work? I've never raised panels (and don't foresee doing it anytime soon).

BTW - their website still lists it at $120.

James


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

Hey James,
Good for you. Did you get the insert set also?
It seems like that lift and plate is geared for a 2hp style router, so that seems like a natural fit. I have never spun a really large bit either, so I dont' know the answer to that. You can always do multiple passes I would think.

Mine has not arrived yet.
Steve


----------



## JamesVavra (Apr 27, 2009)

I ordered mine around the first of December not realizing it clearly stated it would not ship until after the middle of the month. I'm guessing they got a boatload of orders and it's taking a bit of time to fulfill them.

I did get the ~$35 insert set - it seems overpriced, but necessary.

James


----------



## Pop (Aug 6, 2007)

Guy, having sold JessEm I don't know why, but they always seem to be backlogged on their products. Great products when you get 'em. These products rely heavily on CNC machining. At one time the company upped their CNC machines by 3 or 4 times. They still backlogged products. They also moved from Canada to Tennessee and then back to Canada. That has slowed things down a bit. Maybe someday they will have a inventory.

Pop


----------



## WoodArtbyJR (Apr 13, 2010)

Just got the notice, mine shipped today. Due here this Friday, Jan 14th.

Jim


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

I just got a notice too about mine shipping.
Now I just need to find time to install it. But I guess that is a good problem to have 

Steve


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

I've had my Master lift for about 5 years now and have never regretted the cost if it. I have a 3 1/2hp PC in it and the precision is beyond my dreams. Good luck with the lifts, I am a firm believer in Jessem products.


----------



## WoodArtbyJR (Apr 13, 2010)

Mine came yesterday. Unpacked it and it looks great. Have to install and try.
Jim


----------



## TheHarr (Sep 16, 2008)

I'm happy to say that my Jessem Router Lift II finally arrived. It's a beauty. I'm very happy to catch the introductory price of $120.00, the shipping was a very reasonable $8.60. Now down to business. This thing is made to last! I forsee 20-30 years from now, woodworkers looking for used router lifts, so it's possible we can recoup our investments. Right now its too damn cold to make my 4th router table, it'll have to wait till Spring. Here are a few pictures, the aluminum brackets are 1/2" thick-nice. At first glance, I thought the crank handle was plastic, what a suprise-it's solid aluminum. For my home shop, this lift is more than adequate. More on my router table in the Spring.


----------



## jerryb540 (Jan 17, 2011)

I have some Jessem products and I think they are some of the finest made. But God help you if you need customer service for repair parts. These people are unbelieveable in their attempts to lose customers. In my case, they have succeeded. I will never buy Jessem again.


----------



## Pop (Aug 6, 2007)

Yea jerryb540 their customer service is some what slack. I can't gripe too much. I had one of their old style "Mite-R-gaugel" units. Try as I could & I tried a lot, I could never get the thing to square to my blade. I called Jessem & they refunded me $200 to buy another miter gauge. I bought A Incra 1000HD It's a great tool. r me.

I also had one of their router table miter gauges that was put together backwards. Jessem replaced it ASAP.

I guess I'm lucky or I caught their customer service on a good day. They did however solve my problems.

Pop


----------



## TMcG (Mar 9, 2010)

So whilst I missed the intro special, I am thinking about pulling the trigger on one of these lifts so would be really interested in any additional feedback those who took the plunge have now that you've been owners for a few months

So whats the verdict ?


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

I am embarrassed to say that I have not installed mine yet. 
"One of these days…"

Steve


----------



## WoodArtbyJR (Apr 13, 2010)

OK, my bad. I haven't installed mine either. I have opened the box and looked at it and it looks great. Still trudging through using my old exacta lift. The sizes are different so I will have to make a new extension table for my table saw for the new one to fit in (that's one draw back). Being different doesn't make it bad, just different. Needed to make some improvments to the router table top anyway.

Jim


----------



## Pop (Aug 6, 2007)

I looked at both the Router Lift & the Master Lift. The Master Lift is more money but it's also stronger built and I think it's worth the extra bucks.

Pop


----------



## TMcG (Mar 9, 2010)

Thanks guys, I'm not sure any of us can claim to be not familiar with that scenario !! 

Pop, couldn't agree more, was originally going to go the whole hog, Incra, Mast-R-Lift II etc but with a PC7518 motor that was a $1200 spend so I think, just to be conservative for once in my life, I will step in via an affordable route and I already have a 690 motor I picked up for $40 bucks on ebay


----------



## Billp (Nov 25, 2006)

Steve I just got one I was going to get the master R lift II but for a change I was conservative also. I figured if its good enough for someone as skilled as yourself, it good enough for me.


----------



## bbasiaga (Dec 8, 2012)

I realize this is a very old thread, but I am hoping that some of you that have the Rout-R-Lift for several years now can answer a question for me.

Any problems with the phenolic plate sagging/bowing/otherwise going out of flat?

I am considering adding a router to the extension of my table saw. It would be a 690 motor or a similar rigid that I have (both in the 1.5hp range, so the smaller style). It would not need to support a heavy load. The Kreg benchtop router table I have just has my fixed router base screwed to the phenolic plate, and it has sagged over time. I'm sure this is a higher quality product, but I wanted to check your experience first.

Thanks

Brian


----------



## TheHarr (Sep 16, 2008)

I have the Jes-EM II router lift. Check my Lumber Jocks blog under TheHarr. Lots of pictures. I use a PC-890 router with it. The JES-EM performs well. I am happy with it.


----------



## JamesVavra (Apr 27, 2009)

I've had mine for several years now - with a PC 690 motor hanging from it the whole time - and have not noticed any sag.


----------

